# BMW's 3.0L six known to burn oil?



## Mark in TX (Dec 21, 2001)

A potential buyer of my 330i has just backed away because he somehow became convinced that BMW's 3.0 inline six consumes oil. I have never heard anything about oil consumption with respect to this motor -- is there some issue I am unaware of?

I'm inclined to think the guy's fears are totally unfounded but I thought I might check here fir further info. Links to more info would be appreciated, assuming they exist.

TIA,
MARK


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Wow. Sounds like he doesn't have what it takes to pull the trigger. I had early consumption when I first got the ride, but that's normal. I still have consumption, but it is very, very slight. Sounds like he just didn't want to do the deal. His loss.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Do a search, but I think what you'll find is some do, and some don't. I have yet to hear of any performance losses attributed to moderate (1qt every 5k miles or so) oil consumption. My M54 burned about a quart it's first 5000 miles (fairly normal for break-in), but hasn't burned much since. Some people bitch about it, but it's easier to just live with it.


----------



## iSpY (Dec 12, 2002)

*just minor issue*

I heard about that also. In fact, I had that minor consumption problem with both my E36 325is and E46 330i. However, the maintance system in the BMW is so smart that it will remind you if the oil level is low. This is so a minor issue and it won't bother me at all. The inline 6 from BMW is so great that I rather spend time to have fun with it. :thumbup:

iSpY


----------



## TKrotchko (Jul 6, 2004)

Mark in TX said:


> I'm inclined to think the guy's fears are totally unfounded but I thought I might check here fir further info. Links to more info would be appreciated, assuming they exist.


It depends on how you define oil consumption. Until recently, anything over 3K per quart of oil in any car was considered "good". My Acura GSR burned a quart every 7-10K miles. My 330i burns a quart every 5-7K miles.

All of these are normal.

My brother in law said to me "Your car burns a quart every 5-7K??? Must be a problem!!". I asked him now much his 7 series burned, he said "none". I asked him how often he changed the oil "Every 3K". I pointed out that all he really knows about his car is that it burns a quart every > 3K miles. He just never thought of it that way.

But back to the question... I suspect that inline 6's burn more oil than 4's or V engines, just because its a long engine. It doesn't mean anything, its inherent in the design.

The other thing I've noticed is that people who drive like they've got a buick (shifting at 2500 RPM, never taking it close to the redline) never burn oil. People who drive to have fun tend to burn oil. I'm guessing that the engine tends to burn a little oil as you get it closer to the redline. This is unscientific, but I think its true.

Bottom line... you're not going to force the guy to buy the car; he'll either buy it or he won't. If he's not satisfied with a compression test, he's probably just got cold feet.

I don't get what the big deal is about burning a quart of oil every 5-7K... the price of oil is $3 from the BMW dealer. Over the life of the car (110K miles), this translates to an additional $25 for oil.


----------



## E39spd (Mar 4, 2004)

BTW - Acura does not consider a car to have an oil burning problem until it burns one qt per 1k miles.

That is what I call excessive!


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

10,000 miles so far and no noticable oil loss.


----------



## TKrotchko (Jul 6, 2004)

gmlav8r said:


> 10,000 miles so far and no noticable oil loss.


Based on my informal experience with friends, the 2.5l burns less oil than the 3.0l.

It would be interesting to talk to a BMW enginer designer to talk about this issue.


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

Mine burned almost a quart in the first 5k miles :dunno: 

A small price to pay for such a spirited ride! :drive:


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Oil consumption in any engine is normal. Many engines consume only a little oil, and with the interval of oil changes the owners are never even aware of the consumption. How did people ever become convinced that oil consumption is a bad thing? True, you can have excessive oil consumption, or an oil leak... but that's different. I just think too many owners/drivers are too uneducated in the way cars work to know better.

BTW... I burn about 1qt every 5-10K. And to alter a well known phrase about the way I drive... "This (my 330i) ain't your father's Buick."


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

TKrotchko said:


> Based on my informal experience with friends, the 2.5l burns less oil than the 3.0l.
> 
> It would be interesting to talk to a BMW enginer designer to talk about this issue.


We've got a 2.5L and a 3.0L in the garage. The 2.5L has consumed no oil during 19,xxx miles. The 3.0L has under 500 miles on it, so it's too soon to judge. Though, with my vast experience with these cars, I've seen that the 3.0L are more likely to consume oil than the 2.5, but even then, we're talking about some needing a quart of oil in between the 15,000 mile service interval.

Anyone that would pass up on the car over this non-issue is the one that really has the issues.


----------



## TKrotchko (Jul 6, 2004)

SARAFIL said:


> Anyone that would pass up on the car over this non-issue is the one that really has the issues.


 Like I said, my 330 burn a quart every 6K miles. Big deal. A quart of oil costs $3.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

E39spd said:


> BTW - Acura does not consider a car to have an oil burning problem until it burns one qt per 1k miles.
> 
> That is what I call excessive!


I believe BMW uses the same guidelines (as most other manufacturers).

yes, many 330's burn oil, mine included. i just live with it.

bmw even sells a handy emergency oil top-off kit complete with funnels and gloves so you can keep your hands clean for the tofu spinach latte.


----------



## davidg (Aug 11, 2004)

*330 oil burner*

  :thumbdwn: :bawling: 
Since my 330 was new (2002) it has burned 1 qt every 2K. They told me it would go away after break-in. After they strung me out to 20K, they said it was normal. In fact, it's "better than normal" because acceptable was 1 qt per 750 miles. I got this directly from the factory in Germany. When I complained, they said "who would know better? the factory or you?" 
BMW has refused to do anything until it burns more than 1 qt every 750 miles. That's 20 qts between oil changes. Does anyone out there have that much consumption? 
What can one do to change BMW's mind on this issue?
The driver, by the way, is a 50+ year old schoolteacher who drives 30 miles a day, mostly on highway.
I'd like to hear some answers.
davidg


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

davidg said:


> :thumbdwn: :bawling:
> Since my 330 was new (2002) it has burned 1 qt every 2K. They told me it would go away after break-in. After they strung me out to 20K, they said it was normal. In fact, it's "better than normal" because acceptable was 1 qt per 750 miles. I got this directly from the factory in Germany. When I complained, they said "who would know better? the factory or you?"
> BMW has refused to do anything until it burns more than 1 qt every 750 miles. That's 20 qts between oil changes. Does anyone out there have that much consumption?
> What can one do to change BMW's mind on this issue?
> ...


I'm not absolving BMW of responsibility, but interestingly, it could very well be the light usage of the car that contributed to the excessive oil consumption. Supposedly, if the engine isn't broken in properly by varying load and engine spped it can prevent the rings from seating correctly and the engine will consume oil for the rest of its life (until a rebuild). If the driver of this car drove the way you described during break-in, the engine probaby was never broke-in properly. :dunno:

FWIW, after reading these boards for several years, it always seems that its the 3.0 owners who have the oil consumtption issues.


----------



## artbrunson (Aug 8, 2004)

I have never added oil between changes in 4 years.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

BMW pre-seats the rings with a dry run.

Some oil consumption is good, it means good upper cylinder lubrication. No oil consumption means the upper cylinders are running dry.

On our cars I have found no evidence of change inoil burning based on spirited driving. This comparing track to non-track periods. And none of them get driven that mildly. The Roadster doesn't burn any. The E46 maybe 1/2 liter every 8K. The LTW does burn a bit. Not sure of the consumption rate yet, I haven't driven it enough miles.


----------



## davidg (Aug 11, 2004)

*magnuson moss?*

Thanks for the replies. It seems that BMW should specify break-in driving procedures if that is essential to prevent problems, like the oil consumption.
Has anyone investigated the Magnuson Moss Warranty Act? I'm considering legal action against BMW because adding 1 qt oil every 2K is ridiculous when the 330i supposedly only requires oil service every 15K, don't ya think? I would be thrilled if we only had to add 1 qt every 5K.
davidg


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

davidg said:


> Thanks for the replies. It seems that BMW should specify break-in driving procedures if that is essential to prevent problems, like the oil consumption.
> Has anyone investigated the Magnuson Moss Warranty Act? I'm considering legal action against BMW because adding 1 qt oil every 2K is ridiculous when the 330i supposedly only requires oil service every 15K, don't ya think? I would be thrilled if we only had to add 1 qt every 5K.
> davidg


They do specify break-in procedures-- its in the manual and most sales people mention it again when they deliver the car. As far as pursuiing a claim for excessive oil consumption-- its a very, very long shot-- but I guess it couldn't hurt to try. This is why almost all carmerkers say its "normal" to burn a qt every 1000 miles--- they protect themselves from warranty claims.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

davidg said:


> Since my 330 was new (2002) it has burned 1 qt every 2K.
> davidg


That's a little high but not bad enough to indicate a problem. 

Some oil consumption is normal. A small amount of oil is supposed to go past the rings and into the combustion chamber. A little may also go down the valve stems. A tiny bit of oil may also leak out the crank and camshaft seals. If you can find any obvious signs of leaks at a seal or gasket, you might be able to get it fixed.

My 1990 535i with 238,000 miles uses about a quart of 20-50 every 2K.
Our new 325i is down a half quart at 2K.

Until we got the 325, the lowest consumption I've ever had was the 5.9L V8 in my '94 Dodge Ram. It used a quart every 3K.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Mark in TX said:


> A potential buyer of my 330i has just backed away because he somehow became convinced that BMW's 3.0 inline six consumes oil. I have never heard anything about oil consumption with respect to this motor -- is there some issue I am unaware of?
> 
> I'm inclined to think the guy's fears are totally unfounded but I thought I might check here fir further info. Links to more info would be appreciated, assuming they exist.
> 
> ...


My car is so consistent in not burning more than 1/2 quart of oil between 5K change, I don't even bother to check any more. OK, maybe just once, if I remember during wiping down the hood after a wash.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Matthew330Ci said:


> bmw even sells a handy emergency oil top-off kit complete with funnels and gloves so you can keep your hands clean for the _tofu spinach latte_.


 :rofl:


----------



## sargepug (Aug 12, 2004)

Mark in TX said:


> A potential buyer of my 330i has just backed away because he somehow became convinced that BMW's 3.0 inline six consumes oil. I have never heard anything about oil consumption with respect to this motor -- is there some issue I am unaware of?
> 
> I'm inclined to think the guy's fears are totally unfounded but I thought I might check here fir further info. Links to more info would be appreciated, assuming they exist.
> 
> ...


WOW have you ever checked under your hood? :yikes: 
It also depends on your driving habits. I have a HEAVY FOOT and every BMW I have had has burned oil and the 330 engine is no exception. My 96' 318is burned so did my 99' M3 and my 02 X5 3.0 does also. If you only change and check your oil between the service light intervals you are bound to be down a quart. There is a difference between really burning oil (white smoke) as opposed to what the beemers do by using it up in a polite manner. It is common w/ most high performance engines, which is all that BMW makes! :thumbup:


----------



## shabbaman (Dec 16, 2002)

I burn about a quart every 8k. Last time it happened was last week on my way to work. My computer warned me that I was low on oil and I happened to be about 2 minutes from my dealer so I took a little detour and stopped by the service dept. Interestingly, they have a 'top off' process in place where they pull the car off to the side and have their valets just top you off free of charge...Screw the $3  

Aparently top offs are a pretty common occurence over here.


----------



## Mark in TX (Dec 21, 2001)

sargepug said:


> WOW have you ever checked under your hood? :yikes:


You're preaching to the choir, bro. It's the D-shi*ts out there I'm trying to enlighten.

Although my 330 is for sale, I love it dearly and it is unquestionably the best of the nine BMW's I have owned, six of which are still with me currently. Too little time...

MM


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Matthew330Ci said:


> bmw even sells a handy emergency oil top-off kit complete with funnels and gloves so you can keep your hands clean for the tofu spinach latte.


Would that be a "Tall", "Grande", or "Venti" tofu spinach latte? :eeps: :rofl:


----------



## Dave Walker (Jul 30, 2004)

I have had 13 years of "spirited" (i.e. fast, but not hard) driving of BMW's and never put a drop of oil into any of them. Am I just lucky?


----------



## sargepug (Aug 12, 2004)

Dave Walker said:


> I have had 13 years of "spirited" (i.e. fast, but not hard) driving of BMW's and never put a drop of oil into any of them. Am I just lucky?


YES VERY :thumbup:


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Dave Walker said:


> I have had 13 years of "spirited" (i.e. fast, but not hard) driving of BMW's and never put a drop of oil into any of them. Am I just lucky?


Either that or you didn't count the new oil in the rebuilt engines 

If you change your oil frequently you may not need to add any oil between changes.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

davidg said:


> Thanks for the replies. It seems that BMW should specify break-in driving procedures if that is essential to prevent problems, like the oil consumption.
> Has anyone investigated the Magnuson Moss Warranty Act? I'm considering legal action against BMW because adding 1 qt oil every 2K is ridiculous when the 330i supposedly only requires oil service every 15K, don't ya think? I would be thrilled if we only had to add 1 qt every 5K.
> davidg


Except that BMW has a specificied oil consumption rate, and a quart every 2 K miles is not greater than that rate. SO the car is within spec.


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

Pinecone said:


> BMW pre-seats the rings with a dry run.
> 
> Some oil consumption is good, it means good upper cylinder lubrication. No oil consumption means the upper cylinders are running dry.


Explain THAT one to me ! upper cylinders ? The piston rings are supposed to scrape the oil back. They will never run dry, your engine won't last more than 100 miles.
I can see some oil get left and burned once the rings scrape, but that is minimal to none.
I dont' think you need to worry if the inline six uses some oil, just make sure you don't have a leak. Also keep an eye on the oil usage and make sure it's isn't getting worse.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

rruiter said:


> Explain THAT one to me ! upper cylinders ? The piston rings are supposed to scrape the oil back. They will never run dry, your engine won't last more than 100 miles.
> I can see some oil get left and burned once the rings scrape, but that is minimal to none.
> I dont' think you need to worry if the inline six uses some oil, just make sure you don't have a leak. Also keep an eye on the oil usage and make sure it's isn't getting worse.


The upper rings CAN run dry. And may be happening if you have NO oil burn. They should have a very slight film of oil, which leads to very small consumption. But a car that burns less than 1 quart in 8 - 10K is likely to be running the upper rings very dry.

As for minimal to none, consider this, at 4000 RPM, the minimal amount of oil is being burned 200 times per minute, at an average speed of 50 MPH (which is pretty hgh), that 10K miles is 200 HOURS, or 12,000 minutes, or 24,000,000 times that small amount of oil is burned. Even at a faction of cc per time, that is a bit of oil. Say 0.0001 cc per time. A VERY small amount, that still works out to 2.4 L per 10K miles.

In aircraft engines, if you have an engine that doesn't burn any oil, you are looking at redoing cylinders and rings in a very short time.


----------



## Dave Walker (Jul 30, 2004)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Either that or you didn't count the new oil in the rebuilt engines
> 
> If you change your oil frequently you may not need to add any oil between changes.


I merely stuck religiously to the service indicator intervals, i.e. with the last E46 about every 22500 km's. Other than these services, nothing was needed!


----------



## sargepug (Aug 12, 2004)

Dave Walker said:


> I merely stuck religiously to the service indicator intervals, i.e. with the last E46 about every 22500 km's. Other than these services, nothing was needed!


I have owned 4 BMW' to date and all used oil between service light intervals, but again I have a HEAVY ASS FOOT. I actually noticed a difference between my parents X5 and mine the other day. We bought both X5's the same day and we both have the same mileage, but I have to say their X5 is a pig compared to mine. It is really my mothers car and she never breaks 30mph and never goes on the highway. Of course hers doesn't burn oil like mine, but I would rather burn oil and have a hot rod! :thumbup:


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Dave Walker said:


> I merely stuck religiously to the service indicator intervals, i.e. with the last E46 about every 22500 km's. Other than these services, nothing was needed!


Can I have your engine?


----------



## davidg (Aug 11, 2004)

*How much oil is ok?*

Hey,
I'm a little confused. A little oil is ok, like if you are burning a couple quarts between oil services, that's about right. I'm burning 1 qt every 2K since it was new and I'm easy on it. Doesn't this seem like excessive oil consumption?
daveg


----------



## sargepug (Aug 12, 2004)

davidg said:


> Hey,
> I'm a little confused. A little oil is ok, like if you are burning a couple quarts between oil services, that's about right. I'm burning 1 qt every 2K since it was new and I'm easy on it. Doesn't this seem like excessive oil consumption?
> daveg


I think that is about right. I always changed my 3's every 3K and would always wind up being a quart down in the interim. W/ the X5 I have brough it in only according to the light intervals, and will add about 2 qts in the interim. Performance engines use oil, and we BMW enthusiasts know dam well that we have performance engines!!!!!!!!!! :supdude:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

davidg said:


> Hey,
> I'm a little confused. A little oil is ok, like if you are burning a couple quarts between oil services, that's about right. I'm burning 1 qt every 2K since it was new and I'm easy on it. Doesn't this seem like excessive oil consumption?
> daveg


Basically BMW says no. So it doesn't matter what anyone here thinks. BMW says as much as 1 quart every 1000 miles is NORMAL. So by definition your oil consumption is NORMAL. It is high, but still within the range of normal.


----------



## silmore (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi there Im new to this forum and this is my first question... I recentley got me a good deal, a 2001 330i in greaat shape, the car's been with me for 1 and a half months and the service reminder says its 10k for oil change left, some days now the yellow oil light started to show I checked the dipstick and oil is exactly on the minimum mark... the car has 83k runs like hell... I just love this car acceleration, but since its used, single owner a 40 year old woman. dunno if I should get concerned of the engine being a litte worn out or like its been said here in this forum that is sometimes normal, but with the age of the car and milage... should I be worring about this?

Silmore


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

You`d better change your username to "Gravedigger" (you just dug up a thread that`s FOUR-AND-A-HALF YEARS OLD! That`s probably a new record around here....
Back to your question....any time you purchase a "new" (used) car, unless you have proof that the oil was changed recently, it`s *always* a good idea to change the oil & filter (using a good full-synthetic) right away, then continue changing at 7500-mile intervals from that point forward. Disregard the "idiot lights" which can indicate that you have 20,000 miles (!) between changes (complete nonsense). Good luck with your new BMW !


----------



## silmore (Nov 27, 2008)

Hehehe i thought this was old... maybe I have the oldest bimmer on this site  hehehehe I will change the oil then and see what happens... I just dont want to worry about the car needing a big expensive fix due to engine worn out... Ive been told these engines last more than 200k is it true?


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

silmore said:


> Hi there Im new to this forum and this is my first question... I recentley got me a good deal, a 2001 330i in greaat shape, the car's been with me for 1 and a half months and the service reminder says its 10k for oil change left, some days now the yellow oil light started to show I checked the dipstick and oil is exactly on the minimum mark... the car has 83k runs like hell... I just love this car acceleration, but since its used, single owner a 40 year old woman. dunno if I should get concerned of the engine being a litte worn out or like its been said here in this forum that is sometimes normal, but with the age of the car and milage... should I be worring about this?
> 
> Silmore


Welcome to the 'fest. :wave:

Fast_Bob's advice is good. Get the oil and filter changed with a quality product, then monitor weekly. If taken care of (the operative words) with 83K your engine should have many more miles on it.

What do you know about the service history of the car?


----------



## silmore (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks Bob and Wingspan I have the booklet here and its last service was oil and microfilter change at 124k january 2007 but I understand the car has not been used too often since then... all services of the car have been done at the BMW dealership shop ALL of them... car's in great shape, white, premium package. I've been busy but I want to take the car to the dealer for a history checkup...


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

silmore said:


> Thanks Bob and Wingspan I have the booklet here and its last service was oil and microfilter change at 124k january 2007 but I understand the car has not been used too often since then... all services of the car have been done at the BMW dealership shop ALL of them... car's in great shape, white, premium package. I've been busy but I want to take the car to the dealer for a history checkup...


...and the mileage now?


----------



## PhilipWOT (Feb 26, 2006)

My 3.0l inline 6 burns a bit of oil. :eeps:


----------



## silmore (Nov 27, 2008)

ok... let me convert units... this 124k are kilometers last service in miles was at 77,000 miles currently the car has 83,000 miles


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

silmore said:


> ok... let me convert units... this 124k are kilometers last service in miles was at 77,000 miles currently the car has 83,000 miles


:rofl: Gotcha, I was confused.

Ok, so since Jan 07 (23 months) the car has run...6,000 miles.

So yeah, in your shoes, I would be doing an oil change with BMW OEM 5W-40 (my choice; Mobil 1 0W-40 is another good choice) and a Mann oil filter fairly soon. Then monitor weekly for oil consumption.

Also - I would not run the oil "at the minimum" mark; you don't have any margin for error if your mill is consuming more oil in a week than you'd like...

Good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## gtxragtop (Feb 25, 2008)

E39spd said:


> BTW - Acura does not consider a car to have an oil burning problem until it burns one qt per 1k miles.
> 
> That is what I call excessive!


Well, not only Acura but ALL auto and motorcycle makers say the same thing. Been that way for 20+ years.


----------



## skierbri10 (Nov 9, 2008)

Fast Bob said:


> You`d better change your username to "Gravedigger" (you just dug up a thread that`s FOUR-AND-A-HALF YEARS OLD! That`s probably a new record around here....
> Back to your question....any time you purchase a "new" (used) car, unless you have proof that the oil was changed recently, it`s *always* a good idea to change the oil & filter (using a good full-synthetic) right away, then continue changing at 7500-mile intervals from that point forward. Disregard the "idiot lights" which can indicate that you have 20,000 miles (!) between changes (complete nonsense). Good luck with your new BMW !


Although, at least he searched this topic and we don't have 20 posts chastising him to search first....:rofl:


----------



## silmore (Nov 27, 2008)

thanks guys for your help I will scedule an oil change... meanwhile I will go get some oil to fill it up... im still concerned though I've never had a car thar consumed oil or at least all american cars I had are less sensitive to oil levels... or is it normal on high performance cars to burn a little? I have to confess I've been stepping on the gas a bit enyoing the feeling of acceleration... maybe I shouldnt be doing that...


----------



## skierbri10 (Nov 9, 2008)

silmore said:


> thanks guys for your help I will scedule an oil change... meanwhile I will go get some oil to fill it up... im still concerned though I've never had a car thar consumed oil or at least all american cars I had are less sensitive to oil levels... or is it normal on high performance cars to burn a little? I have to confess I've been stepping on the gas a bit enyoing the feeling of acceleration... maybe I shouldnt be doing that...


When I had my Honda Prelude it burnt about 1 quart per 2500-3000 miles, from new till I sold it at 70,000 miles. I really wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

I had a 2003 and a 2006 330i - both of them required me to add oil at least once every 5-7k miles. Not a big deal. Why would this bother a prospective buyer? My Cooper is the only car I've ever owned (about 10 cars) that hasn't required oil between oil changes.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

silmore said:


> thanks guys for your help I will scedule an oil change... meanwhile I will go get some oil to fill it up... im still concerned though I've never had a car thar consumed oil or at least all american cars I had are less sensitive to oil levels... or is it normal on high performance cars to burn a little? I have to confess I've been stepping on the gas a bit enyoing the feeling of acceleration... maybe I shouldnt be doing that...


BMW, in it`s infinite wisdom, would like us to believe that a consumption level of one quart per 750 miles is perfectly acceptable....yeah, RIGHT !!!! (and monkeys fly out of my butt)


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

*Why did I reply to this old thread!!*

Dude this thread is over 4 years old. :tsk:

I deleted my orginal post.


----------



## Mark in TX (Dec 21, 2001)

I no longer have the E46 that inspired this thread 4+ years ago but I do still have a car with that same M54 engine and I can add a little something to this discussion: just this week, I noticed a small oil leak. Turns out the valve cover gaskets are infamous for leaking on this engine. 65k miles. Was an easy fix, tho.


----------



## silmore (Nov 27, 2008)

thanks ya all


----------



## gtxragtop (Feb 25, 2008)

blueguydotcom said:


> I had a 2003 and a 2006 330i - both of them required me to add oil at least once every 5-7k miles. Not a big deal. Why would this bother a prospective buyer? My Cooper is the only car I've ever owned (about 10 cars) that hasn't required oil between oil changes.


My 03 530 with 67K uses no oil (or a minuscule amount) every 5K oil change. Toyota Highlander uses no oil between 5K changes


----------



## sprintman (Feb 22, 2008)

Not a single person asked by far the most important question, what oil viscosity are you using and what is it's HTHS rating? I'd put money on it being wrong, hence higher oil consumption and long term sludging.


----------



## Mark in TX (Dec 21, 2001)

When I started this thread in July of 2004, it can be assumed that nearly all M54 engines (in the USA, at least) were running BMW's synthetic oil from factory fill or from the free oil changes we receive at US dealerships. The oil in question would have been BMW High Performance SAE 5W-30 Synthetic Oil (BMW part number 07 51 0 017 866). Since everyone who has ever done their own oil change has an opinion on motor oil, let's not get off on on a major tangent here but it is interesting to note that many in the know consider 5W-30 appropriate for only the coldest climates. I'm no petroleum engineer but perhaps those of us in warmer climates should be using a more appropriate viscosity?


----------



## Bremen Ben (Sep 1, 2008)

Mine is a bit strange. My 525 burns 2 quarts of oil at 4k (that's how much I added until the low oil warning goes away). I called the service dept, and was told it is "probably" not unusual. So I left it be and it went ok since then until I had my 10K oil change at the dealership. Now at 16k I got the low oil warning again; took me another 2 quarts of oil to make the warning go away. I call the service dept again, this time the guy told me it could be faulty oil sensor and asked me to go in for a check up. I am going to go after the holiday.

I know the car burns oil, but does my situation sound abnormal? If I do have a faulty oil sensor I obviously might have already added too much oil to my engine....


----------



## De_UnKnOwN_1 (Mar 28, 2005)

This will be the third time since I took delivery in 2005, that I need to top her off with oil. I have 46,000 miles on her.

Usually my dealer takes care of it, whether or not its normal for this car once in a while I do not know.


----------



## smellthebeans (Mar 12, 2008)

Mark in TX said:


> When I started this thread in July of 2004, it can be assumed that nearly all M54 engines (in the USA, at least) were running BMW's synthetic oil from factory fill or from the free oil changes we receive at US dealerships. The oil in question would have been BMW High Performance SAE 5W-30 Synthetic Oil (BMW part number 07 51 0 017 866). Since everyone who has ever done their own oil change has an opinion on motor oil, let's not get off on on a major tangent here but it is interesting to note that many in the know consider 5W-30 appropriate for only the coldest climates. I'm no petroleum engineer but perhaps those of us in warmer climates should be using a more appropriate viscosity?


4 plus years!

In addition to the type of oil you also have to consider driving style and type of driving (city vs. hwy) as factors affecting oil consumption. We might as well be talking about global warming.

My N52 has 70K miles and I drive mostly highway. Recently, after transporting an E92 M3 from Fayetteville to Wilmington I changed my driving habits to a more spirited style. End result is I needed to add about 1/4 of a quart. I'll bet that M3 I drove with 39K miles uses more than that. So type of oil & driving conditions matter.


----------

